# Movement and loud noises in tummy



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ive IBS-D with urgency, I also get very bloated and full of wind, i can feel things moving around in my stomach and the gowling noises are realy loud, What causes all this movement and loud gurglijng and growling sounds, if feel like all of the contents of your somach and intestines are going to rush through your body and come out quickly with big D. Any body else get this, and do you know why. ?????????


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

It is a daily battle and I have not found anything certain. It sucks. My gut sounds like it is going to take off after eating. I noticed if I carefully chew my food and only eat certain food groups together, it helps. For example: eating protein and veges alone and eating carbs and sugars alone seems to help but then I'm eating little bits all day and feel tied to the kitchen and bathroom.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

My stomach feels gurgly and noisy with lots of movement, if my stomach is full or empty, I have no idea what casues it or how to stop it.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi cherriepie Just read your post. I too have that sensation of something fluttering quickly in my abdomen at the weekend, and loud noises. I get that a lot followed by what I think is a bug. See my email to you. Hope its not a bug, but maybe someone else out there has more info or perhaps same symptoms hapening to them. Don't know what to do about it, or how to make it go away. Mary.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Everyone's colon is always moving stuff around and making noises.Some people's are louder than others, but often IBSers just start noticing what is going on in there a lot more than most people. Most people when they have bad diarreha (like with a GI virus) will feel what is going on more than when they have normal BM's. I don't think you are experiencing something unusual, just having a heightened awareness of what is going on than you did before.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

I made a similar post a few weeks back and didn't get many reply's.Yep, I have the same problem. Usually throughout the day but especially at night and in mornings.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

When you get the gurgling and movement in the tummy, does it make you feel like you will have to run to the loo with D, the when yo get there you dont want to go.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That is a very common issue in IBS.The body sends signals that makes people think they have to go to the bathroom when they do not, in fact, need to go.There is a lot of screwed up signalling in the nervous system with IBS so people hear and feel all sorts of things that may or may not be a good indication of what is really going on.Usually the body filters out a lot of that information, but in IBSers often too much gets through the filter and the stuff that shouldn't be getting through then gets "labeled" by the brain as something it understands (it may feel things as painful that shouldn't be or you feel urgency that isn't because you have to go, etc).With IBS there are going to be lots of annoyances in how things feel funny or sound wrong or all of that. IBS explains all of them and there really isn't some specific weirdness that is a not IBS symptom. Most of the not IBS symptoms are pretty straightforward like bloody diarrhea, not if you have this specific noise with this specific outcome then that is the one thing that is not IBS.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

yes i have & i don't now.........one of the things i took the calcium carbonate......it stops most of it, but is not a cure.......it's fermentation that's causing the gas & churning..........i have read some that says this only happens with a gut that is low on the beneficial bacterial..........i think this is true......those of us with constant D or longtime stomach issues, have a deficiency in these things.....read about candida........it's the culprit........it really does a good job of messing with the intestinal peace..........after the calcium quieting things down, i kept reading cause it wasn't the cure........it does give u time to think & learn.......i have used serotonin increasing supplements..........this calms the gut, too.........then i read that iron can help everything i've suffered with for yrs.....i don't take much, maybe only 15mgs a day.......i take feosol.....it comes in 45mg caplets & i cut them in 1/3's......i did this the first 3 days & then i haven't taken any in 48hrs..........i expect i may need more, but along w/D, comes exhaustion, lack of good quality sleep & not being able to relax, plus when this is going on u can bet things rn't getting digested well, which leads to malnutrition.........this leads to many auto-immune diseases........been there, have that......don't do just anything, do research......keep trying things that will give u the time u need to find the thing or things that will help u.........look up inflamed bowel, increased bowel motility, sympathetic nervous activity, gastrocolic reflux, just to name a few.......find out why these things happen & what stops the symptoms.......finding what is really at the center of all this is important......pay attention to what's going on inside, rather than just the most troublesome & loudest........cause everything effects everything else.......there is no one cause or one thing to "FIX"..........if it goes on long enough, u may end up with irreparable damage, then u just treat the symptoms & never r cured.......things have a way of getting away from us & then we pay...........so keep studying.........try different things, stay away from pharmaceutical drugs u need a Rx for........they do not cure anything w/o causing other & sometimes more serious things in the process........do u know they have a term for medically caused diseases & death, it's called iatrogenically caused health issues......not a pleasant thought.........many people end up dying from this every yr & death is easy, suffering with something some dr caused, is hell........the most important thing i can tell u, is really look inside, feel inside ur body.......if u listen, it will tell u what's right for u........


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

crstar said:


> the most important thing i can tell u, is really look inside, feel inside ur body.......if u listen, it will tell u what's right for u........


Amen to that.Mark


----------

